# Annual company Fishing report



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Just got back from the company fishing trip out of Freeport LI for Fluke and a good time was had by all and we caught fish. I'm just going to talk about the people I rode to the boat with but a good time was had by all on the trip
so here is the the report.

Richard (my brother in law) 20 fluke one keeper and it was 6 1/2#s
Lauren (my sister) 18 Fluke one keeper 2#s
Poppo (co worker) 15 Fluke one keeper 2#s
Myself 22 fluke one keeper 4#s
Fred Tucker(co worker) 30 Fluke one keeper 2#s
Ericka (co worker) 21 Fluke
Manny(co worker) 12 Fluke

I hope to have pictures posted tomorrow


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Sounds like it was a nice day catching them Flatties CocoFlea!  

Nice job!!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Good job Coco and friends! Even though keepers were few, sounds like lots of pullage including the little ones.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Just got the report from the person who orgainized the trip and he was told by the Captain that the boat caught over 300 fish and tand most had at least keeper and there was about 40 people on the boat so we had fun catching fish


----------

